# icons *.icl?



## Gabi (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein paar Icons als zip runtergeladen.
Nun habe ich ein paar entpackt und wollte sie ansehen.
Aber scheinbar kann man diese unter Linux nicht sichtbar machen,
weil sie die Endung *.icl haben!

Kann man die Icons für Linux irgendwie konvertieren?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## noriX (21. Juli 2005)

Also soweit ich weiss ist egal welche endung eine datei bei linux hat, daran orientiert sich linux nicht! gib mal in der Console "file /dir/to/the/icon" ein, und schau mal welche datei das ist! Normalerweisse sollte gimp sowas öffnen können!

#noriX


----------



## Gabi (21. Juli 2005)

noriX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also soweit ich weiss ist egal welche endung eine datei bei linux hat, daran orientiert sich linux nicht! gib mal in der Console "file /dir/to/the/icon" ein, und schau mal welche datei das ist! Normalerweisse sollte gimp sowas öffnen können!
> 
> #noriX


Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Wenn ich das eingebe, steht dann folgende Meldung:
*folder.icl: MS-DOS executable (EXE)*
Gimp kann es nicht öffnen ... hmm 

Gabi


----------



## MCoder (21. Juli 2005)

Versuch's mal mit dem XnView, der kann ICL-Files.
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/de_home.html


----------



## Gabi (22. Juli 2005)

MCoder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch's mal mit dem XnView, der kann ICL-Files.
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/de_home.html


Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Ich habe XnView jetzt installiert, aber wenn ich damit in den Ordner gehe und ein File
auswähle, schreibt er:
*Don´t know how to read 
<.../icons/Computer/2DFolders.icl>*

Hmm ...


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Wo kann man denn die Icons runterladen?


----------



## noriX (22. Juli 2005)

Also laut der Homepage unterstützt XnView das Format! Fals es trotzdem nicht klappt, würd ich an deiner stelle versuchen, eins von diesen Progs: http://www.softlandmark.com/htm/freeware/print/198.html mal mit Wine zu starten, und nach *.ico zu konvertieren, dann kannste es zu 100% lesen!

#noriX


----------



## MCoder (22. Juli 2005)

Hmm, ich hab's gestern nur mit meiner Windows-Version (hatte da kein Linux zur Verfügung) und folgendem Beispiel getestet:
http://www.uweramm.ready3.net/icons/acrobatreader.zip

Wenn du beim XnView und "File open" in die Liste der Dateitypen schaust, steht dort "ICL - Icon Library" mit dabei?


----------



## Gabi (22. Juli 2005)

@MCoder
Nein, bei XnView steht da leider nichts!   

@noriX
Ich habe jetzt ein Prog. downgeladen, funktioniert!   

@deepthroat
Die habe ich hier runtergeladen:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/freeicons/index.html

Vielen Dank Euch allen!!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## noriX (22. Juli 2005)

Gabi, könntest du mir sagen welches/wo du das programm her hast, ich habe wie wild gesucht aber nichts gefunden! Zu XnView, unter Linux steht wirklich ICL nicht zur auswahl... komisch

#noriX


----------



## Gabi (22. Juli 2005)

noriX,

das habe ich von der Adresse die Du mir gegeben hast:
http://www.softlandmark.com/htm/freeware/print/198.html
und heisst "Axialis IconWorkshop 5.1".

Ich habe das dann mit CrossOver installiert.

Gabi


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Juli 2005)

Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es keine Möglichkeit windows icon libraries (.icl) in Linux zu verwenden. Für Linux gibt es Icon-Sets als xpm oder mit aktuellen Benutzeroberflächen (xfce4, kde, gnome, etc.) sogar als png-Dateien.

Beispiele:
http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml


----------

